# Infernal Revolution Server Durotan!



## Pisaklon (21. Februar 2007)

*Hallo alle zusammen!
Unsere Gilde Infernal Revolution auf dem Server Durotan sucht weiterhin neue Member!
Schau einfach in unser Forum unter Infernal Revolution Durotan*


----------

